# How bad did i mess up??



## cj89 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok so i got a itch to paint the letters on the slide of the wifes Walther p22 white and did not realize i was using the wrong nail polish remover(With acitone).. the area were i was wiping the excess nail polish away is now slightly faded. So how bad did i screw up? Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet that the slide is not "slightly faded." Rather, it's coated with a very thin wash of diluted white nail enamel.

It's worth trying to use some straight acetone, or some more nail-polish remover, and a soft cotton cloth, to scrub the rest of the enamel off.
If the metal was originally blued, this will not remove the blue color. Rather, it should restore it.

But if the slide was originally painted, or otherwise coated, you may do some slight damage.
However, that damage would be merely cosmetic, and not functional.

Next time, use either an ordinary white crayon, or buy the correct material (I believe that it's a type of shellac stick) from Brownells.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Alot of times, when I get an itch......I just scratch it....:smt082


----------



## cj89 (Jun 11, 2012)

lmao ill keep that in mind next time:mrgreen:


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I think Steve is probably right.


----------

